# Help, it is getting toooo hot in the caravan



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

We are now into our 4th month of house hunting, and after a few dissapointments, we are no further forward than, when we stepped off the ferry in april:frown:
Does anybody know of a cheap property to rent for a minimum of 6 months, whilst we continue our house search, It must be a house that accepts my 2 little dogs and preferably have a garden at least, and 2 bedrooms(so I can kick Mr Deburto out when he is snoring:rofl
Anywhere between Silves and Vila do Bispo would be great:thumbsup:
We would also consider villa sitting/ caretaker.
Please help:fingerscrossed:


----------

